# Rocket butt :eek:



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay so I start the raw diet 2 days ago and well from the start he got runs and I mean it shoots out lol he's 10 in a half weeks and heres what I've been doing.. I'm doing the 2% adult body weight rule witch I put at 100 lbs and going by RBM (Raw meaty bone) - 50 %, MM (Muscle meat) - 45 %, OM (organ meat) - 5 % witch comes too RBM (50% of 2lbs) - 1lbs, MM (45% of 2lbs) - 14.4 ounces, OM (5% of 2lbs) - 1.6 ounces... for the pound of bone I weigh that out with chicken wings (for now) and try and remove the skin fat, for the meat I use boneless chicken and meat off a whole chicken I bought and i do keep in mind that the wings i use has meat on them an don't weigh out the whole 14.4 ounces of meat and for organ meat I use .8 of beef liver, gizzard and a chicken heart ... I spite all this into 2 meals ... If i'm going about this wrong Please help me fix it .. Thank you all for your help


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I am still a RAW newbie, but I noticed both my dogs, 4 y/o GSD and a 12 wk old Pom have looser stools when they get a large amount of bone marrow, especially the little one. I started scraping out half the marrow out of the RMB she gets and it helps. I remember someone here saying that you should watch just how much marrow/fat they get as it can cause problems...but I don't remember who the genius was who said it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I know it's really exciting to start a raw diet, but you will have to curb your enthusiasm.

Those formulas are for later. Organ meats are for later. When you start out, start with a single protein.
The best way to start is chicken quarters and backs. The backs have enough organ meat attached to where it wouldn't be overwhelming. Too much muscle meat or organ meat or fat can give your dog the runs, and quickly.
Start with the chicken for now, slowly adding other things, and don't give too much too soon or it'll overwhelm your dog's system. Good luck.
Oh, and I would be careful with the chicken wings. They're very sharp for a young pup, at least that was my experience. Necks are really good, and any little dog can handle them. Some choose to pound them with a meat mallet, just to make sure they're not too sharp for their little systems.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I also noticed you split it up into two meals. 
Overfeeding will also cause runs. Your puppy needs to have four small meals a day at this age.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

What sunflowers said. Introduce a single protein source at a time, starting with just chicken for a couple of weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you feeding enough bone?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure with puppies you can start feeding anything. i got my puppy at 12 weeks and he was switched to WPM immediately with variety of meats no problem. he does get rocket butt with lots of bone marrow and beef heart.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The #1 reason for loose stools in a raw fed dog is *OVER FEEDING*.

For puppies I prefer to start with 5-7% of their CURRENT body weight and adjust as necessary.

Just like human babies, they go through growth spurts when they will need more food and then they plateau and you might need to cut back a little.

Just feed enough to keep them at a good weight without getting loose stools.


----------

